# New member running a SM Heron 16.



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Florida Strong (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks man!


----------



## DW2018 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey, the SM Heron is one of the skiffs I'm thinking about if I decide to buy something new. I'm wondering what kind of production time you're looking at for a new order, i.e., how many weeks/months after order is placed until delivery is expected. Thanks.


----------



## Joe Hughes (Aug 23, 2018)

Florida Strong said:


> Sup guys,
> 
> New to the forum, although I've been reading threads for years, I just never made an account.
> 
> ...


Here in Florida as well, and considering the SM Heron and also SkimmerSkiffs 16'6. Did you consider Skimmer Skiff when deciding on a skiff? Just curious your thoughts comparing the Skimmer Skiff with the SM heron.


----------



## Florida Strong (Aug 19, 2018)

Joe Hughes said:


> Here in Florida as well, and considering the SM Heron and also SkimmerSkiffs 16'6. Did you consider Skimmer Skiff when deciding on a skiff? Just curious your thoughts comparing the Skimmer Skiff with the SM heron.


Hey Joe, 

I love the skimmer skiff 16'6. I actually was about to pull the trigger on the Ankona Cayenne before I jumped over to the Heron. Main reason I went with the Heron is I wanted a boat that was a little more chop capable. I love the sharp entry and spray rails that the Heron has. That's the same reason i overlooked the skimmer. Plus I think they recommend only up to 50hp on the skimmer and I wanted a 60hp motor. 

Brandon


----------



## Florida Strong (Aug 19, 2018)

DW2018 said:


> Hey, the SM Heron is one of the skiffs I'm thinking about if I decide to buy something new. I'm wondering what kind of production time you're looking at for a new order, i.e., how many weeks/months after order is placed until delivery is expected. Thanks.


DW, 

It's most likely going to be about 6 months from the time you put your 300 deposit down. There is a good chance that they will call you early though and ask if you want to start your build. That's what happened with me. It's common for people to put their boats on hold if they aren't ready financially or they jump off the list. But I'd say plan for 6 months. 

Brandon


----------



## FLAGGIE83 (Aug 23, 2018)

Considering the Heron 16 or a used Action Craft 1620 or 1720. Leaning toward the AC for peace of mind crossing open water with chop. AC can still get me in shallow 9-10" obviously not as skinny as a Heron. Have the kayak for the skinny water.


----------



## Florida Strong (Aug 19, 2018)

FLAGGIE83 said:


> Considering the Heron 16 or a used Action Craft 1620 or 1720. Leaning toward the AC for peace of mind crossing open water with chop. AC can still get me in shallow 9-10" obviously not as skinny as a Heron. Have the kayak for the skinny water.


That's a sweet boat man. That's a perfect family skiff.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

We do build a gorgeous skiff! Congrats!


----------



## Florida Strong (Aug 19, 2018)

Shadowcast said:


> We do build a gorgeous skiff! Congrats!


Thanks for all your help Jon!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice rig Brandon. I have a lot of respect for those Herons. What area are you in?

Ted


----------



## Florida Strong (Aug 19, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Nice rig Brandon. I have a lot of respect for those Herons. What area are you in?
> 
> Ted


Thanks Ted! I'm in Clermont. I'll probably be spending a lot of time in the Hernando beach area but I fished the Lagoon a lot growing up so I'll be out there too. You down in Tampa?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm on the south side of Tampa Bay. I've bass fished in the Clermont chain. Good fishing there.


----------



## Florida Strong (Aug 19, 2018)

Backwater said:


> I'm on the south side of Tampa Bay. I've bass fished in the Clermont chain. Good fishing there.


Nice man, maybe I'll see you around there. Yeah they are beautiful lakes.


----------

